# another hand gun !!!



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got a Smith & Wesson M&P compact in 9MM. I like the way it fits in my hand, but have not shot it yet. Waiting for it to warm up a little before I hit the range


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

nice gun from what i have heard, do not have any first hand experience with them tho.

just picked up a nice stainless 4"bbl ruger security six .357 at the hilliard show last weekend, itchin to get it out and see if it shoots as nice as it looks, mebbe after the big show at vets this weekend i'll have another new shooter to take to the range


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice you saw the light!! Get rid of that Glock??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

haven't really heard anything bad about the m&p's.my son bought a .40 last year,and loves it.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

You should totally post a picture, not only because it makes all threads better but Im to freaking lazy to google that gun to see it. None the less congrats. I really need to get a gun again, I miss shooting.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dakotaman said:


> Nice you saw the light!! Get rid of that Glock??


sh!t....glocks rule


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ezbite said:


> sh!t....glocks rule


I know a guy who shoots nothing but Glocks, I have always meant to get one(probably a 17) but everytime I head to the shop I see something else I have to have, maybe by the end of this year, I have heard nothing but good things about the Smith guns as well...both the handgun and rifle.


----------



## Tuckerp229 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the Glock for all the "usual reasons" but especially because of the accessories available due to the brand offering accessory companies a great chance to sell gazillions of what ever they are making. For instance the Ghost trigger and caliber conversion barrels. My G33 has the Ghost trigger and two extra calibers, .40SW and 9mm.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

dakotaman said:


> Nice you saw the light!! Get rid of that Glock??


LOL, now that's funny, "don't look into the light". Went and put my 4 in a bucket and put them in the front yard, feel like I've been saved.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i love my glock, main reasons: easy to clean, if i had to clean it.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> easy to clean, if i had to clean it.


I throw mine in the dishwasher now and then; top end goes in the silverware thingy, grip frame in the plate rack. Weapons-grade Tupperware.

Comes out squeaky clean, and best of all.....no "dishpan" hands.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Mine is in a different caliber but you will love the gun.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Shaun Frame said:


> I throw mine in the dishwasher now and then; top end goes in the silverware thingy, grip frame in the plate rack. Weapons-grade Tupperware.
> 
> Comes out squeaky clean, and best of all.....no "dishpan" hands.



how do your clean your hi-point shaun?


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

You'll love your M&P. I bought one last year in .40 cal. Shoots decent and its comfortable. Have fun and wear ear protection!!


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> how do your clean your hi-point shaun?


Water for it to. How, you ask?

1. Remove magazine and clear chamber, allow the bread loaf sized, pot-metal timing light looking slide to return fully forward into battery. 
2. Cut and straighten a standard heavy-gauge coat hanger.
3. Insert one end of the coat hanger into the muzzle of the barrel; continue feeding coat hanger untill about 4" of it extend from the magazine well and 24" or so remain at the muzzle. 
4. Using pliers or similar tool, bend a small hook in the 4" section, slide a Sampo ball bearing swivel on the hook you just made and secure hook one full twist.
5. Attach night crawler harness or crankbait/leader to swivel.
6. Tie main line to trigger guard.
7. Troll at moderate speed behind boat while maintaining bottom contact.
8. Continue untill clean.

A fellow might as well do something usefull while cleaning his "point", right? Besides, they make a much better trolling weight than gun anyway.

Let's see them damn Liberals try and ban bottom bouncers, by god.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

S&W sigma 40 cal, like it so much I bought one for the wife, $50 rebate & 2 free mags


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the S&W MP40C and I love it for my CCW.


----------

